# Billing for Physicians time reviewing records



## LuluBarr (Mar 18, 2011)

How do you guys bill for the physcian spending significant amount of time reviewing records, disability papers and such? Im trying to bill Blue Cross...it appears they don't have 99080 or 99358 included in their fee schedule so I really don't know if there is anything else to use? Do doctors just basically eat the time they spend reviewing records?


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 18, 2011)

LuluBarr said:


> How do you guys bill for the physcian spending significant amount of time reviewing records, disability papers and such? Im trying to bill Blue Cross...it appears they don't have 99080 or 99358 included in their fee schedule so I really don't know if there is anything else to use? Do doctors just basically eat the time they spend reviewing records?



It adds to MDM complexity:
"The amount and complexity of data to be reviewed is based on the types of diagnostic
testing ordered or reviewed. A decision to obtain and review old medical records and/or
obtain history from sources other than the patient increases the amount and complexity
of data to be reviewed." (CMS E/M services documentation guide)


----------

